# short wheel base tridem/triplet



## tridem (21 Jun 2021)

Hi everybody,

Here's an idea for a triplet or tridem (whatever you like to call it  ) with a wheelbase length of a regular tandem

- place 1 stoker above the front wheel as the hase pino does
With this bike, the stoker is sitting above the front wheel in a seat like a recumbent has.
This is a tandem which I enjoyed very much myself and it is also is a succesfull tandem with great reviews.
Note that the stoker can be as small as 1 meter!
- place 2nd stoker above the rear wheel: example of this is the atala due smart
To be honest, this bike I have never seen in real; also I don't find any reviews of it.
The trick they use is to have the bottom bracket going through the rear hub (if I state this correct in English  )

So the idea simply is to take the front of the hase pino and the back of the atala due smart. Just take a picture of both, cut them it at the captain's seat post and paste both half bikes together and there it is.
That way the wheel base reduction of both tandems is added, resulting in an triplet with very short wheel base.

Now, to make things even better, I think a real nice family bike can be made of this by a few changes:



 
Change the rear wheel by a small wheel as well, maybe even 20" so also the rear stoker can be a small kid. (note the front stoker can be a kid as well)

If rear saddle and/or front seat can be replaced by a rack, it is even possible to transport babies, for example with the adapter of steco

Since there is no rack for luggage anymore above the rear wheel, I think a rack below the front seat, like hase pino has as option, should be standard.

For a family bike, it is really important that the stokers can freewheel while the captain is pedaling.
Hase has foreseen a sprocket with freewheel on it's pino. I really believe any tandem intended for kids needs this, so the triplet should have 2 of them.


I hope someone will build this bike once.
When so, please send me pictures.


Oh, A word about the hase pino:
After 1st test ride, I knew I really wanted such bike.
Unfortunately, I found it too expensive, so I searched long and found a nearly new 2nd hands pino for half it's new-price.
Quite fast after buying this 1st pino, we loved it so much that my wife and I wanted a 2nd one so we could make family trips with both of our doughters.
And we did find a 2nd pino; in bad shape, but with only few costs it was a great bike too.
... and we did make family trips this way ... a lot.
We even took them with us on holidays on the roof of the car to the Netherlands
I'm still getting happy thinking back to this trips.
Looking back at how much fun we had, I would even buy them new when no 2nd hand pino was available.
So this is really a product I recommend for free .
Although to be honest, and complete, I want to mention that the idea is also implemented by circe in there morpheus.
I haven't seen that bike myself, so no idea about the quality.


----------



## battered (8 Jul 2021)

We used to have a comedy show in the UK in the 70s, it was called The Goodies. They had a bike for all 3 of them, they called it a trandem.

I would probably prefer a childs bike attached via a piggy back arrangement to a normal bike or a tandem.


----------

